# 1.5wpg enough for planted tank?



## Liam1 (2 Mar 2009)

Hi I'm new on the forum and after doing the Voyeur bit for a while i need to ask a question.
after reading the PFK series on planted tanks, and the superb journals of Jimboos on TFF and LondonDragons here, and ofcourse the legend that is George Farmer so thanks for the inspiration. i think its time to have a go myself, I have a 300l Juwel Aquarium with a 3 tube T8 arcadia luminaire which equates to about 1.5 wpg i know this isnt a great amount with only having lower output T8s will this be enough to get me going to start with as i'm on a strict budget and need to buy Co2 etc so wont be able to buy new lights for a few months.
Regards
Liam


----------



## samc (2 Mar 2009)

it all depends on what plants you are planning to use, if you are going to do a tank with moss and ferns then that would be ok but if you want to use carpet plants and stems then you may want more


----------



## George Farmer (2 Mar 2009)

Welcome to UKAPS, Liam!

3 x T8 tubes with reflectors will be enough to grow most plants, even carpeting varieties, providing you have decent nutrients and circulation.

All the best.


----------



## Liam1 (2 Mar 2009)

Hi Thanks For the quick Replys and making me feel welcome these are the plants i would ideally like
Ludwigia repens 
Ludwigia glandiosa 
Bacopa monnieri 
Hygrophila polyserma
Micranthemum micranthemoides 
Bacopa caroliniana 
Althernanthera rosaefolia 
Anubias barteri var coffeefolia
Anubias barteri var nana
Anubias barteri var barteri 
Various Crypts
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Vallisneria (already lots in tank)
Blyxa echinosperma

as a base substrate i was planning on using JBL Aqua Basis with gravel on top and using the pmdd as ferts

Any advise gratefully received 
Regards
Liam


----------



## ceg4048 (5 Mar 2009)

Not being able to buy new lights will actually save you more trouble than you know. Instead of worrying about lights, which as George indicates, you have enough of, you should concentrate on spending available resources on optimizing CO2 and Flow/Distribution. This is especially true of Hemianthus callitrichoides as well as Althernanthera rosaefolia and even Ludwigia glandiosa. 

Cheers,


----------



## Liam1 (6 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the replies and advise, i can finally start spending and when i get the gear do a journal
Regards
Liam


----------



## Dave Spencer (6 Mar 2009)

You could run T8s throughout the photoperiod, using the third for a midday burst. That`s what I do on my 240l and there is plenty of light for pearling. 

One pice of advice I can give, and to echo Clive, is get the flow around a tank of this size right, or you will struggle with plant health in certain areas, plus good old algae.

Nobody hates hardware in the tank more than me, but I have had to invest in two Koralia 1 powerheads to supplement two Tetratec EX1200 filters. They are now starting to have a positive effect, and I am now getting good plant health in all four corners (apart from my Hygrophila corymbosa `Siamensis` 53B).

Dave.


----------



## Liam1 (6 Mar 2009)

Hi Dave 
i understand about the flow, so theres no dead areas devoid of CO2 etc. but as you said i hate the idea of to much hardware on show ihave a resun 808 (1500lph) i know its a rubbish filter but since ive stopped any filter bypass it does the job, i also have a Eheim 2126 which i would use as i realise i need at least 5x water turnover. this would get rid of the heater in the tank and thought if i use both at different heights with spray bars (which would also give enough O2 without dipleating the CO2) i thought this would be  sufficient but by ading more pumps where would i position them all ie, drop checker, diffuser, spray heads and now maybe a couple of pumps without it looking an eyesore. do you know of any ideas or site with hardware layouts?
thanks in advance
Kind Regards
Liam


----------

